# Fun at tuscan lakes!



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Still catching fish left and right. Average fish have been in the 2-3lb range but there has been quite a few toads, the biggest so far has been a 10lb beauty (the pictures below). Early to mid morning and late afternoon till sunset has been very productive with fish, but you can still catch fish at high-noon as long as you find some shadows or a little structure. With the water being a slight murky any flash with a little rattle seems to be doing the trick. Also I have been doing well on Texas and Carolina rids with dark and natural colors. I am always out there, look for the black backpack and tan hat if you want some pointers or wana team up and have some fun. 

Good luck! Be patient! Most importantly, have fun!


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Catch and Release! lets try and keep these fish around for awhile!


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Going to head up there for about an hour and throw a new lure i have see how it works out. Every time i am going to go out ill be posting the results; times, water temp, tackle and weather. good luck yall! if you guys get some big ones e-mail me up and ill posted them on my website.


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just went out for about 30 minutes just to wet a line before kickoff. Did really well, caught 12 bass, 6 were in the 1-2lb range, really active feeders and really fun to watch them break on the surface after schooling shad. 5 were a pound or two bigger, but caught a descent 5lb of the last cast walkin back to the truck. The lure of choice was a blue back orange belly chrome rattle trap 1/2oz. fished from 630 to about 7. very little wind, and got a darker a little earlier do to the cloud cover during sunset. A lot of the fish were caught throwing along the cement run outs along the roadside. There is also a rock bed on either side. That seems to be one of the places where a lot of the shad school for shelter. The thing that I have found out while using the rattle trap is that the fish love to throw the lure, and do so very easily. The best way ive found to counter that is have a descent drag for a good hook set, and as soon as you see the bass about to jump out of the water, reel like crazy to keep that line tight. Good luck out there!


----------



## sonofjr14 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Beautiful morning!*

Could not resist to pass up this beautiful morning to fish after my run. Went out around 730. Started slow but as soon at the sun broke, the fish couldnt resist. Once again the rattle trap did pretty well. I would make at the most 5, fanning the cast out from my right to left and then move 10 feet along the bank. Later in the morning I went to the texas rig with a pumpkin green craw tube and slowed everything down. I had a bass that followed the tube all the way to the bank and grabbed it in about 6 inches of water right by my feet, its was pretty cool to see. I Kissed it. Dont judge me! Overall caught 9 bass, and a very big hog on, all i saw was its boil before it decided to spit the tube out at my. I call it a long line release, wish i could have seen the darn thing though. Anyways Good luck out there! Hope someone gets lucky and catches that allusive monster, theres many of them out there!


----------

